# Critique: Phantom.



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

* The Father: *









*The Mother: *











*2 days old:*










*2 Days - 2 weeks(can't remember): *



















* 3 1/2 Months:*





























* 4 Months Old: *


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

When he was younger he had a habit of rubbing everything hints his face and a few other spots. They have all healed up. The last shot he has his full winter coat.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

They're hard to critique when they are that little, but I really love his coloring and his face. He looks like quite the little character


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm not very good at critiquing foals... ....are you going to geld him or leave him a stud?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not a good critiquer yet but I love his coloring. Is he a dun? It looks like he has a dorsal stripe. Pretty face. What is he going to be used for? He looks like a ranch type horse or maybe a reigning prospect?


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

i cant critique either but he is so handsome... i love his baby pic, he is so cute! his coloring is beautiful also!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, they change so much, so it's hard to critique.  He is gorgeous! So are his parents, aww! He has such a sweet face.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm not a good critiquer yet but I love his coloring. Is he a dun? It looks like he has a dorsal stripe. Pretty face. What is he going to be used for? He looks like a ranch type horse or maybe a reigning prospect?


Yes, he will be used for reining.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> i'm not very good at critiquing foals... ....are you going to geld him or leave him a stud?



This is the question I've been thinking on for a while, his father is incredibly gentle, and so is he. That being said I would like to keep him a stud, but I'm not quite certain yet.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

can you share his pedigree? I love looking at pedigrees


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> can you share his pedigree? I love looking at pedigrees



I'll work on this for you, have it in a bit.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

notable ones 

Dam:
Olenas Cappuccino (Not sure on all of the earnings)


Notable ones: 
Man O' War (TB) 
Three bars (TB)
Doc Bar
Doc O'lena
Skipper W
Leo
Okie Leo
Colonel Freckles 
King

Sire:

DA Dulin Pepup (over 14 million in earnings)


(his) Sire: Dualin Jewels NCHA LTE $205k by Dual Pep NCHA LTE $302k out of bowmans Fancy (LTE $257k)
(his) dam: Lady Pepup by CJ Sugar LTE $8k (half brother to colonel freckels) out of Peppy Lady Belle (full sister to Mr. San Peppy and Peppy San



Notable:
Peppy San Bager
Dual Pep
(these are the ones that are not in the dam that are in the sire. I can't find that far back on the sire.)

 For those who wanted to know.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like all the names on his papers. Hopefully he'll live up to it. He'll make a great horse, especially considering his disposition


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

He's a gorgeous boy, the only thing I could say about his conformation is he has a thick throat latch, but even then, its hard to tell from the pics. Have you heard of www.allbreedpedigree.com? You can trace back your horse's bloodlines for many generations.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

No I haven't heard of it, we have that for his dam's side, just not his sire. I'll have to check it out. Thank you though.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

He looks like he'll prob be a buckskin?? or a lighter dun? 

sorry no critique from me, but i love him muches.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

We believe buckskin, but after he sheds his winter coat he may have the dorsal stripe, it sorta looks like he has one coming it but it is hard to tell at the moment.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

you're going to give him to me as a present right??? lol jk he is such a cutie!! you got a nice horse on there.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

no way! he has been my little buddy since he was born, instant attachment. 

He thinks I am a funny looking horse. 

Thank you much for the compliment!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yuppers!


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

He is SO cute.

I wish I had known my boy when he was that young.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I wish they had a "thanks" feature on here.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> I wish they had a "thanks" feature on here.


 
lol... i wish we could find out exactly where people live but then their um.. horses might start disappearing.. hehe.. can i have him?!? i would offer you duke but nope hes all mine too.. so.. can i have him?!?


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess it is time to call the vet for a microchip and lip tattoo


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Hard to critique, but he's splay footed...


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> I guess it is time to call the vet for a microchip and lip tattoo


 
hmm.. get a microchip.. ill figure out a way to jam the signal..hehe


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Hard to critique, but he's splay footed...


Actually, no.










Back shot shows everything is straight.

What shot makes you think he is?


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

He's still very young so really, a critique at this age is almost pointless.
But what I can see is that he's downhill, which almost every foal is and they normally grow out of it. The other thing is his toes turn out a bit. 

I can't wait to see him when he starts filling out.
I think he's going to be an absolute stunna. =]


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Splay footing refers to the front feet, which are in fact, turned out.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Splay footing refers to the front feet, which are in fact, turned out.


I had him stand square and they didn't look as if they were in any way, maybe he is just standing funny in the picture.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He's not even four months old so he doesn't look great right now conformation wise. But he shouldn't. He's a growing youngster and is probably going to look even more awkward. He's butt high and he's gonna see saw back and forth for a couple more years. That said, he's got beautiful coloring.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Solon said:


> He's not even four months old so he doesn't look great right now conformation wise. But he shouldn't. He's a growing youngster and is probably going to look even more awkward. He's butt high and he's gonna see saw back and forth for a couple more years. That said, he's got beautiful coloring.


Yeah, I agree.

I figured I would show him this next season. I don't believe he will win much but I would like him to get used to the environment.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow...cutage! :shock::lol: I want haha I would love to breed and raise a baby but we dont have the finances or horses with the caliber meant to breed. **sigh** maybe someday haha....


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with "Harlee rides horses", he is turned out on the front legs, and while the picture you posted of him from behind shows his legs to be correct looking, when a horse turns to itch notice they will always stand with their front legs a bit further apart always giving that "correct looking stance" but its for balance.

He is a little too straight in the shoulder for me, I like more angle along with a deeper V in the chest, hes a bit wide.

For reining, also I perfer lower set hocks, a little longer neck for to achieve the correct flextion in a spin.

He also appears to be a little up under himself on the front legs.

Love the color, and while its hard to give c&c on a foal, thats my opinion, he will do alot of changing though, and could grow out a little more as a 2 year old.

Keep posting his changes!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, he is such a doll

nice long legs(good for reining)

a little butt high

he is most definetly not fat or skinny, he is just perfect.

he is gonna make a very gorgeous, show horse!!!!
GOOD LUCK!


----------

